# Emergency Weather Alerts



## davidlachnicht

*Since you are required to input your ZIP, and given that many of us are networked vs. dial-up for our updates,
it seems to me that it would be ery nice to have the following feature:*

*Have a feature that would alert you with a special icon when Severe or 
Emergency Weather or Civil Defense/DHS information is published.*

- This icon would be much like the *Press Select* icon that comes on during some commercials. :up: 

- This icon would pop up during any/all programing, playback, surfing, etc.  
- This feature could be turned off if you like being swept away by tornadoes


----------



## LightMike

Great idea, but I don't think our TiVos are always connected to the TiVo server constantly to receive this info fast enough. I think the TiVo connects at certain scheduled times. 

On the other hand, I'm sure they could find some way to work around it.


----------



## [NG]Owner

Awesome idea.

[NG]Owner


----------



## southerndoc

I haven't had a problem with the emergency broadcast system's alert message interrupting my TiVo viewing (probably because I live in Connecticut, and we rarely have tornadoes -- only blizzards).

Does this still occur? If it does, then maybe they could rig up a system such as the one suggested by david. Instead of automatically switching to the EBS message, give users a choice (many could go to a different television if they didn't want to interrupt recording of a program). This doesn't require an internet connection.

Of course I'm going to feel like an idiot if Tivo currently handles EBS messages this way!


----------



## davidlachnicht

Our current system (Comcast) simply interrupts all channels with a scrawl overlaid. Of course, this is applicable to *live viewing only*.

This function would not be a 'push' of information from TiVo or another source. Instead, TiVo would use the internet connection to periodically check NOAA, DHS, or alike, for the existence of alerts.

It's just a quick ping: does zip 01234 have a current warning or not. Then, if the answer is YES, TiVo throws up the appropriate alert. The meatier/bandwidth-intensive connection would be made when *you *pressed the Thumbs-Up for more info.

*I'm sure the is a very simple, quick-and-dirty way this could be set-up/programmed, *even if it meant a special technical arrangement with NOAA, DHS, or whomever.

*I think this is a "Golden Opportunity" for TiVo to continue to be ahead of the curve. :up: 
As more and more Americans move away from Live Viewing, the will have to be a way to reach the people in the event of an emergency.*

Easy-peasy.


----------



## Maxnl

geekmedic said:


> I haven't had a problem with the emergency broadcast system's alert message interrupting my TiVo viewing (probably because I live in Connecticut, and we rarely have tornadoes -- only blizzards).
> 
> Does this still occur? If it does, then maybe they could rig up a system such as the one suggested by david. Instead of automatically switching to the EBS message, give users a choice (many could go to a different television if they didn't want to interrupt recording of a program). This doesn't require an internet connection.
> 
> Of course I'm going to feel like an idiot if Tivo currently handles EBS messages this way!


Don't they need to have the system the way it is for cable card certification?


----------



## kdmorse

_This function would not be a 'push' of information from TiVo or another source. Instead, TiVo would use the internet connection to periodically check NOAA, DHS, or alike, for the existence of alerts._

The unit already calls in every 15 minutes or so looking for remotely scheduled programs, a weather query at that time wouldn't be out of line. All the information already exists in publically accessible databases, indexed by zipcode

_It's just a quick ping: does zip 01234 have a current warning or not. Then, if the answer is YES, TiVo throws up the appropriate alert. The meatier/bandwidth-intensive connection would be made whem you pressed the Thumbs-Up for more info.[I/

You'd have the name of the report at this point. Snow Weather Advisory, High Wind Advisory, Fog Advisory, and be able to present that much detail in your alert popup. Then your "Thumbs Up" could load the text of the entire advisory.

I'm sure the is a very simple, quick-and-dirty way this could be set-up/programmed, even if it meant a special technical arrangement with NOAA, DHS, or whomever. 

No arrangement required, all the web providers that include weather pull from the same publically accessible NOAA service database.

I think this is a "Golden Opportunity" for TiVo to continue to be ahead of the curve. :up: 
As more and more Americans move away from Live Viewing, the will have to be a way to reach the people in the event of an emergency.

Personally - I'd like to see it - if it were done unobtrusively, and were disableable. Ie, if I'm suddenly under a Tornado Warning - speak up, let me know. Since we're talking about a Tivo, I won't miss anything no matter what you do. But if you pop up every 5 minutes and chirp at me about a Fog Warning while I'm sitting in my underwear at 2 am not planning on going anywhere (Weatherbug, I'm talking about you!), then it would be quite annoying. Perhaps a "Thumbs Up" for more information, and a "Thumbs Down" to not bother me agaion for this alert.

It's something I would really like to see, an excellent idea....

-Ken_


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Comcast also does the all channel interruption here when there is a weather alert. Since TiVo is constantly recording anyway, maybe there is some way the TiVo unit could activate a warning popup and at the same time connect to NOAA database (or wherever that info is available) and retrieve the info on the warning. Or at the very least give a message that tells you to tune into your local radio station for further information. 

Excellent idea!


----------



## davidlachnicht

Well, we had a* tornado warning/watch* while my son and I were watching Dora.

If I hadn't been streaming my local talk radio at the same time, we'd have missed it.

I really wish the TiVo people would look into this idea.


----------



## acman413

I realy *Love this* and would be realy  *Happy to see this happen* :up:


----------



## cloudburner

kdmorse said:


> The unit already calls in every 15 minutes or so looking for remotely scheduled programs, a weather query at that time wouldn't be out of line.


For us here in Tornado Alley - the check every 15 minutes could be a good way to see if a "Watch" has been issued.

I'd think that once you are "under a Watch" - the TiVo could be set up to check back in every 5 minutes to see if a warning gets issued

- - - Jim


----------



## davidlachnicht

It happened again! Makes me want to watch TiVo & have my PIP on too.


----------



## Havana Brown

Great idea!!! :up:


----------



## Langree

Good ideo, but I'd want to be able to switch it off at times, during Rita in '05 they kept breaking in to tell us nothing, was rather bothersome.


----------



## civicracer24

LightMike said:


> Great idea, but I don't think our TiVos are always connected to the TiVo server constantly to receive this info fast enough. I think the TiVo connects at certain scheduled times.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm sure they could find some way to work around it.


They connect every 15 minutes to check for programs set to record online.


----------



## Jonathan_S

civicracer24 said:


> They connect every 15 minutes to check for programs set to record online.


At least if you have it connected via your network. If it's hooked up to a phone line it only checks once a day.


----------



## wmcbrine

davidlachnicht said:


> If I hadn't been streaming my local talk radio at the same time, we'd have missed it.


Same as if you hadn't been watching TV at all...

I have no objection to your idea (nice rendering of the logos BTW). I just wish there were a way to turn off the interruptive alerts. Especially since all I've ever gotten from them is "Required Weekly Test" (performed daily). But it's not going to happen, I know.


----------



## davidlachnicht

I'm bumping this because, yet again, we had a tornado WARNING occur while we were enjoying a movie. 

Short of turning down the volume on the theater system in order to hear the "freight train a' comin' ", I'm not sure what else we can do.


----------



## Markell

For me, the point of TiVo is to watch things several days or weeks after it broadcasts. So I don't really need shows being interrupted by "emergency news" that's no longer an emergency. Why can't modern technology figure that out? Why interrupt a five-day-old show with an "emergency" message?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Markell said:


> For me, the point of TiVo is to watch things several days or weeks after it broadcasts. So I don't really need shows being interrupted by "emergency news" that's no longer an emergency. Why can't modern technology figure that out? Why interrupt a five-day-old show with an "emergency" message?


The only way I would want to see this implemented would be to use a pop up over whatever you were watching at the time the warning was issued. That way it would appear whether you were watching something live or recorded whenever. TiVo could use the same type of overlay that is used with the TiVo guide, show information header and the progress bar. These are things that are not permanently recorded to the video and thus wouldn't be relevant to a show that was recorded when a warning was issued.

Or everyone could just invest $30 and buy a weather alert radio and put it in the TV room.


----------



## Videodrome

They could change the front display to show the watch or warning, until its cleared by user, or the user selects something to watch. I like the ideal of push to the client.


----------



## TooMuchTime

I would suggest one more type of warning message; when there is an *Amber Alert*. Thankfully, they are few and far between. Don't take that to mean they're interruptions; thankfully means child abductions aren't that prevalent.

The current Amber Alert leaves something to be desired. It's an annoying scrolling banner that makes it difficult to ascertain pertinent information. If a warning alert pops up on screen with a _press select for more info_ option, it would easier to read the entire message.

I don't know how it would be determined which one to show - the scrolling banner or the popup alert. If that can be figured out, it would make the messages more "friendly."


----------



## barbeedoll

Hate the idea. There is already so much popping up on the screen from the channel and now the dreadful "More About" Banners, pretty soon we won't be able to see the show at all.

In Omaha, they may split the screen so you see a tiny window with the show and the live alert on the other part. You can at least follow the show with closed captioning.

The problem becomes when they are giving an alert for weather 200 miles away on a trajectory that does not come anyplace close to Omaha. But because of the rural areas the station serves, they broadcast it.

If by some unfortunate luck TiVo adds this feature, it should be an option you can TURN OFF, no something you are forced to deal with whether you want it or not.

Barbeedoll


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Barbee, the best way to implement something like this is to do like the OP suggested and make it zip code specific.

I suggest using the SAME system that NOAA uses for weather alert radios. Also having an options menu would be nice. Something that allows you to choose what weather alerts you see, and even turn it on or off.


----------



## staceyeileen

My Tivo just switched to live TV 4 times during an hour while watching a recording in order to display a severe thunderstorm warning. I had to hit clear to exit the message, then go back into now playing to start my recording over. Is this normal? Once I can somewhat understand (although a message over the recording would be preferred, instead of popping me into live TV) but 4 times for the same alert?? Yes, it's cloudy outside and that radar sure does look scary. I get it.


----------



## tradeguy

I just had exactly the same problem here in North Florida.

Last night, about every 15 minutes FOR AT LEAST 4 HOURS my HD Tivo 3 would switch from my recorded TV to live TV to tell me about severe THUNDER STORMS. Something we get all the time about now - and every day in August.

This is incredibly disruptive - and worthless since it provided no details at all about the "weather emergency". 

This has actually been going on now for 3 days - as the front has been approaching...LOL. In fact, right at this moment - with no rain - it's still doing it because the viewing area is so large that it'll take another day at least for this to pass.

It's so bad that my Tivo is unwatchable. You try hitting CLEAR - TIVO - PLAY every 15 minutes while trying to watch a recorded show.

At the very least there should be an option to TURN IT OFF - and leave it off for several hours.

I'll try unplugging the TIVO from the internet so I can watch 24 this afternoon.

I can't believe I actually pay for this kind of aggravation.


----------



## wmcbrine

tradeguy said:


> I'll try unplugging the TIVO from the internet so I can watch 24 this afternoon.


That won't help. You'll have to unplug it from your cable TV line.


----------



## net114

Yeh, with us in Florida and the thunderstorms in the afternoon it is REALLY annoying to have your recorded program knocked off to live tv no matter what. This happens every afternoon for several months and several times an hour...VERY annoying.


----------



## Videodrome

I dont know why cable cos cant do it as insert on all channels. So all channels get like a bottom crawl similar to the weather channel.


----------



## janry

Great idea for many, but I'd insist on it to being optional. I would not buy a TiVo if this were built in and not an option to turn it off.


----------

